# Brake retaining screws?



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Does anyone know the size or know of a replacement for the screws that hold the rear brake drum covers on? I know it isn’t required but I’d like to still have them. I have to drill out mine and they will need to be replaced.


----------



## atikovi (Dec 27, 2011)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dorman-138...ash=item361fa1eb2f:g:CckAAOSwTm9aBfst&vxp=mtr


----------

